# secularism, satanism, & music documentary



## Matthew1344 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have heard that there is a good documentadocumentary out there that was about how many secular artist through time have confessed to demonic influence in writing their somgs. And also, in the documentary, it shows how lots of music has hidden antichrist messages. The doc involved the Beatles and nsyc or maybe it was only Justin Timberlake. Nevertheless it was a documentary to show us the the end times are near and to beware of how he can be easy influenced. 


Anyone know what it might be called?


----------



## Tim (Dec 13, 2014)

Perhaps this one, brother:

Hell's Bells: The Dangers of Rock 'N' Roll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andres (Dec 13, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> Anyone know what it might be called?



I'd call it sensationalism.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 13, 2014)

As an aside, Eric Holmberg put together much of the documentary _Amazing Grace_, critiquing Dispensationalism. Maybe he's altered his view some on the topic of music......


----------



## johnny (Dec 14, 2014)

I think you are talking about this documentary,

They sold their souls for rock and roll (The Beatles Exposed)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00W93kE-ZE0


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Dec 14, 2014)

As a previous "metal head" I can without a doubt say that 99% of these so called "satanists" are anything but. Even Marilyn Manson in all his satanic priest get up does not worship Lucifer in the sense that is portrayed in the media, and even by him. It is for shock value and nothing else. In his book he writes how he could care less about the title and did it merely to keep LaVey happy. (I would need the biography to get the exact quote, but I have since destroyed it). Even then LaVeyan Satanism is not the worship of Lucifer but of self. 

That being said, obviously they are not of Christ, and are on the path to destruction due to their sinful nature and unbelief in the Triune God. People say some silly things but it is purely sensationalism. I do however believe that there are bands out there that do devote their lives to the worship of Lucifer, but as stated, a very minute few. Your black metal bands tend to fall into this category. 

Saying a band like Metallica are of the occult is slightly pushing the envelope as well. While not Christian, they are not "devil worshipers". But you get what I'm saying.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 14, 2014)

Friend, the end is indeed near, and has been since Christ defeated sin and death. We look forward to the triumphant return of Jesus to claim His bride. You do not need some insider secrets about Satan's ways with the music industry. Keep your eyes on the truth the Lord has given in His word -- you have a lifetime of beneficial study there.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Dec 15, 2014)

johnny said:


> I think you are talking about this documentary,
> 
> They sold their souls for rock and roll (The Beatles Exposed)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00W93kE-ZE0



This is probably the most extensive exposition of the subject, the full documentary is approx 10 hours, although I wouldn't recommend this ministry's theology (Arminian), this documentary is very informative. (note: I would not recommend this for children)




Darryl Le Roux said:


> Saying a band like Metallica are of the occult is slightly pushing the envelope as well. While not Christian, they are not "devil worshipers". But you get what I'm saying.



Hmm, I suggest you pay close attention to the lyrics of "The God that failed" I will not post a video here as it is very blasphemous. 



Darryl Le Roux said:


> As a previous "metal head" I can without a doubt say that 99% of these so called "satanists" are anything but. Even Marilyn Manson in all his satanic priest get up does not worship Lucifer in the sense that is portrayed in the media, and even by him. It is for shock value and nothing else. In his book he writes how he could care less about the title and did it merely to keep LaVey happy. (I would need the biography to get the exact quote, but I have since destroyed it). Even then LaVeyan Satanism is not the worship of Lucifer but of self.



The worship of Satan and self are not exclusif.


----------



## Christoffer (Jan 7, 2015)

I would say modern music itself, while not satanical directly, appeals to the sensual part of man, which is the part that does battle with the Spirit. Compare this with something like Vivaldis seasons, which stimulate the intellect and the imagination.

Stimulating, beautiful etc. are words we use to describe classical music. Those words do not suit modern pop music. I don't think pop music would have helped calm Saul down.


----------

